# Cosmetic problems in Symbol



## korky24

Hi Folks, 

I've three cosmetic problems I need to clear up on my 2004 AS Symbol before it goes on sale.

1. Last winter and the winter before, I suffered condensation and subsequent staining in the lining of the overcab locker during some very cold spells when I was in residence. There was an uninsulated void here that has now been filled. I've been told by a MH dealers workshop that fabric cleaner works on these stains but if the lining is backed onto ply panel as this feels to be, then when you wet it as you clean it the wood gets damp again and more stain is pulled through

2. There is a white plastic/acrylic moulding that surrounds a small non- opening frosted glass window in the showeroom. Over time this has cracked in various places. I removed it and found it had been screwed too tightly to the shower board. I Araldited all the cracks from the rear and it's solid now but unsightly. AS have destroyed the mould so I can't get another. Is there a spray paint available that would give a good enough finish on plastic or can such a moulding be given another thin plastic layer over the top? 

3. There is a join low down in the shower wall where two boards meet, that is covered by a thin white strip moulding. All along the top of the join is stained pink. This is from the WC flush tank overflowing in the early days when I used to waste money on the pink stuff. It's impregnated the board so can't be cleaned off. I've looked at covering it with a white PVC moulding from a D/G unit but these look clumsy.

I'm pretty annoyed by all the above as I've really looked after this van.

Any ideas on solutions gratefully received. 

Thanks Steve "Homeanaway"for the recent tip. I now know a 6m Ducato will fit on my drive and if I lose weight I'll actually be able to get to the front door of my house (I said it was tight) round the back of the van. A positive I think. 

Cheers, John.


----------



## camallison

We had a similar problem to your nr 1 on our previous van. Before selling it, I stripped out all the lining material in the lockers and replaced it with new stuff - actually better, because it had the looks and feel of thin carpet. I got the material from the workshop of our local (at that time) dealer - offcuts from work they had done at some time or other. Called in for advice and came away with a load of material free-of-charge.

We then bought our new (current) van from him.

Colin


----------



## korky24

Thanks Colin,

Will try local dealers for offcuts if I go down that route. Anybody whose done this, how hard is it? My overcab bed is quite a tricky shape and I wondered how you stretch/attach material.

Cheers, John.


----------



## korky24

Hi there,

Correction of my last post, "overcab bed" should read overcab locker.
Had to answer front door halfway through posting. I'm afraid I'm a mono tasker.

Cheers, John.


----------



## camallison

My wife spent some time measuring up and making paper templates to cut to and then I stuck it on with spray on contact adhesive. Tricky but, with patience, a good job accomplished.

Colin


----------



## pomme1

John,

Assuming that the lining to the locker is some sort of fabric, then I am sure you can get 'semi-dry' cleaners which would not involve soaking the fabric. I used something similar when our conservatory blinds became stained from a roof leak. I think from memory that it was either an Ecover or Vanish product and had a mini scrubbing brush in the cap.

In respect of your plastic trims, try a large B&Q, they have a small range, usually in the section they call metal! mouldings and also in their timber mouldings section.


Roger


----------



## korky24

Evening folks,

Thanks Colin and Roger for your input, some good info there.

Just struggling with no.2 on my original post now. Does anyone know if there is anyway to recoat/resurface or spray paint convincingly a white acrylic/plastic moulding with hairline cracks?

Cheers, John.


----------

